# PreWar SHELBY Traveler w (HUGE TANK)????RARE???



## carlitos60 (Mar 6, 2014)

Guys, I Just Bought This Shelby Because I Have Not Seen One Like It!!!!!!
That's What I Look For; However!!!!!!!
The TANK, the Badge, Chain Thread Tires, Pedals are Person Supreme! 

Can Someone Give Me Some Feed Back as to How Rare It Is, or Is It Original???
I Looked in the Gallery, Nostalgic, and Google, with NO Luck!!!

Thanks for Any Info!!!


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 6, 2014)

*No Way!!!!!*

I Can't Believe that 49 Views and No One have Any Idea????

I'm I Dreaming???

Come On, CABERs!!!!!


----------



## jpromo (Mar 6, 2014)

Frame/fork indeed appear to be Shelby, but that tank sure looks like the Rollfast big tank. Notice the front of the tank, the bars spread a bit off the tank, then in the middle, they hug it a little too close. Then the lines of the seat stays don't match up with the dip of the tank tail. All things considered, it fits shockingly well.

'41 Rollfast


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 6, 2014)

jpromo said:


> Frame/fork indeed appear to be Shelby, but that tank sure looks like the Rollfast big tank. Notice the front of the tank, the bars spread a bit off the tank, then in the middle, they hug it a little too close. Then the lines of the seat stays don't match up with the dip of the tank tail. All things considered, it fits shockingly well.
> 
> '41 Rollfast
> 
> ...


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 6, 2014)

There is a Shelby with a huge tank like that though, but this one does look a bit ill fitting.  Nickinator sold one on here that was badly rusted a while back.


----------



## jpromo (Mar 6, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> There is a Shelby with a huge tank like that though, but this one does look a bit ill fitting.  Nickinator sold one on here that was badly rusted a while back.




I was curious so I just dug that thread up. Odd duck that was!

This one has got an Elgin chainring, too, so that heightens my senses concerning the other parts. The tank is close, a manufacturer wouldn't have made an inconsistent reveal on the top bar like that though. Huffman also had a tank with a similar profile, but the whole of the tank had more of a roundness to it, whereas the Rollfast one has more broad sides like those on this one.


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 6, 2014)

*No Way!!!*



bikewhorder said:


> There is a Shelby with a huge tank like that though, but this one does look a bit ill fitting.  Nickinator sold one on here that was badly rusted a while back.





Sorry bikewhorder, but I have to question that!!!

I Looked Though All Shelby Postings here (CABE) and Did Not See Any Like It!!!

Not with that Tank or with that Badge!!!

Thanks Anyways!


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 6, 2014)

I have the Shelby big tank, I'll post some pics later.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 6, 2014)

carlitos60 said:


> Sorry bikewhorder, but I have to question that!!!
> 
> I Looked Though All Shelby Postings here (CABE) and Did Not See Any Like It!!!
> 
> ...




Ha you fell right into my little trap.  It was a Hiawatha! http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?43259-1938-39-Boy-s-Hiawatha-Tank-Bike&highlight=rusty


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 6, 2014)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?43259-1938-39-Boy-s-Hiawatha-Tank-Bike&highlight=TANK


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 6, 2014)

*Sooooooo!!!!!*



bikewhorder said:


> Ha you fell right into my little trap.  It was a Hiawatha! http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?43259-1938-39-Boy-s-Hiawatha-Tank-Bike&highlight=rusty





Bikewhorder; Now, You are Talking!!!!


So, That Frame and Tank Look Just Like Mine, and SHELBY Built the Hiawatha; Then, It is a Shelby Tank!!!!!!!  Just misaligned a Bit!!!!!
Lets get to the BADGE Now that We Figured It Is a SHELBY Tank!!!! 

Thanks Brooss!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 6, 2014)

That badge typically is found on Speedlines such as the one shown on my girls '39 here. I don't believe that badge originated on that bike. Pull it off and see if there isn't another set of badge holes. V/r Shawn


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 6, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> That badge typically is found on Speedlines such as the one shown on my girls '39 here. I don't believe that badge originated on that bike. Pull it off and see if there isn't another set of badge holes. V/r Shawn





I Would, but Those are Old Rivets Not Screws!!!  That Fork is the Same as Mine Too!!!!!
I did Noticed That Observation while Researching!!!

I will Scrape the Paint Off the Serial Number and See What Year It May Be!!!!

Thanks Freqman1!!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 6, 2014)

Not saying its impossible--especially with Shelby but I have never seen the long badge on the head tube. Also it appears the badge is bent at the bottom. These badges are generally curved to meet the contour of the fender so this may explain that crinkle? V/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 6, 2014)

The bike is very rare and worth 300 to 400% of what you paid for it.
It's a fairytale ending  of sorts.
Chris


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 6, 2014)

Does anyone know if these giant Shelby and Rollfast tanks are identical? The look awfully similar...


----------



## dougfisk (Mar 6, 2014)

I gotch yur long tank Shelby *right here*... :eek: :eek: :eek:


----------



## dougfisk (Mar 6, 2014)

carlitos60 said:


> ...I will Scrape the Paint Off the Serial Number and See What Year It May Be!!!!...




Good luck with that...


----------



## jpromo (Mar 6, 2014)

dougfisk said:


> I gotch yur long tank Shelby *right here*... :eek: :eek: :eek:




Wow! Maybe the fitment was just a little unusual for these tanks, since yours doesn't follow the top bar perfectly either. I'm surprised it has the Airflow style fenders on the second tier, non-wishbone frame as well. Must be a Shelby thing..


----------



## jpromo (Mar 6, 2014)

I played with an overlay and opacity in photoshop and there is just the slightest of differences in the two tanks. It looks like the tail of the Rollfast tank dips down just a little bit further and may be a bit taller; but that could be perspective or overall sizing. It'd need a common reference to match the size perfectly. A fun experiment.


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 7, 2014)

*Still Kind of Strange!!!*



dougfisk said:


> Good luck with that...




dougfish;

Your Tank Looks Identical BUT Flatter on the Sides; Not As Round or Fat As Mine!!!
Can You See That??

As Far As the Badge is Concerned, I will Have to Remove and See, OR Just Leave It As Unusual "RARE" Model!!!

Thanks Guys!!!


----------



## jpromo (Mar 7, 2014)

carlitos60 said:


> dougfish;
> 
> Your Tank Looks Identical BUT Flatter on the Sides; Not As Round or Fat As Mine!!!
> Can You See That??
> ...




What's strange about the badge is that the gap at the top and the bottom matches. Generally, an indicator of a misappropriated badge is that it will sit too high or too low. I'd be curious to see as well.


----------



## jkent (Mar 7, 2014)

Here is a Shelby tank like yours on EBay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/201047030930?_trksid=p2055120.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 7, 2014)

jkent said:


> Here is a Shelby tank like yours on EBay
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201047030930?_trksid=p2055120.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




No, I'm pretty sure that one stops at the seat tube.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 7, 2014)

carlitos60 said:


> dougfish;
> 
> Your Tank Looks Identical BUT Flatter on the Sides; Not As Round or Fat As Monolith theCan You See That??
> 
> ...




the fact that it is riveted on makes me inclined to think its original. Usually people don't get that carried away with their custom mods.


----------



## jkent (Mar 7, 2014)

Here is a Shelby with a Supreme badge on the Head tube.


----------



## bike (Mar 7, 2014)

*Have had a*



jkent said:


> Here is a Shelby with a Supreme badge on the Head tube.




few with fender badges on the headtube. Funny how tight they were  - no waste- I understand the industry standard was just above cost...
that would explain a lot of things. I learned this pre net so I do not remember where I read that.


----------



## bike (Mar 7, 2014)

*ebay tank*



bikewhorder said:


> No, I'm pretty sure that one stops at the seat tube.




I tink is post war with the gills


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 7, 2014)

jkent said:


> Here is a Shelby with a Supreme badge on the Head tube.




Thanks for the pic Joe-I learn something new everyday here! V/r Shawn


----------



## BikeMe (Mar 7, 2014)

*Here's one for you....*

Western Flyer badged with an old old repaint, but i'm fairly sure it's a Shelby...  This bike was originally green with white accents...  Incorrect saddle, but otherwise i think it's pretty much intact...


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 7, 2014)

*I Give Up!!!*

I Give Up!!!

Did Anyone Check the Tires?????  Cool as Heck!

For Now, I will Change the Chain Ring, Get a Chain Guard, and Maybe get a Rack and Truss Rods!

And Obviously Ride the Heck Out of It!!!!

Thanks Everyone for their Input!!!!


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 7, 2014)

1940 Shelby Model 32 with Pirate headbadge. 









Bike is still in line to be cleaned up. Needs correct chainguard put on. 

Sold my last big tank Rollfast 15 yrs ago but the tanks are not interchangeable. At the time I tried to fit the Rollfast tank on to this style Shelby frame. The Rollfast tank didn't fit the frame, slightly more curved if I remember correctly.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 7, 2014)

cds2323 said:


> 1940 Shelby Model 32 with Pirate headbadge.
> 
> 
> Bike is still in line to be cleaned up. Needs correct chainguard put on.
> ...




That badge is bad ass! I love it. V/r Shawn


----------



## jpromo (Mar 7, 2014)

They're coming out of the woodworks now! Good job, Cabe team.


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 7, 2014)

*Can't Believe It!*



jpromo said:


> They're coming out of the woodworks now! Good job, Cabe team.




Can't Believe It!

You are Right!!!! Never Seen That TANK Until I Post It; Then 1,2,3,4,5.........!
Well, Take Them Out of the Barns Now!!!!



The Same with Racycles, When I Got the $$$ they are No Where; As Soon As I Spend It:  One Comes Out of No Where!!!

That How It Goes!!!


----------



## jkent (Mar 7, 2014)

Same thing for me. When I was really looking for a nice prewar Schwinn and had the $$$ I couldn't find one and 2 days after I send the $$$, Mark pops up with that amazing BA107 Liberty. I would have jumped all over that deal a week ago.
JKent


----------



## BikeMe (Mar 7, 2014)

*Shiver me timbers!!!!!*

.....i want a Pirate badge for my bike!!!  What a killer badge!!   Thanks for posting your bike, because i was wondering what an OG paint would look like.  My bike is an old repaint that obviously wasn't painted in it's original scheme...  I plan on refinishing the bike, so at least now i've got something to go by....


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 11, 2014)

*Sarcasm At Its Best???*



scrubbinrims said:


> The bike is very rare and worth 300 to 400% of what you paid for it.
> It's a fairytale ending  of sorts.
> Chris




Sarcasm At Its Best???

That's Fine; I Still Think that It is a One of a Kind Find!!!

And Cool as Hell!!!!!


----------

